# Frozen Peas



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I purchased some frozen peas today and plan on surprising my mbunas with them. Can anyone suggest how to prepare the peas?


----------



## amusrobs (Nov 6, 2010)

I usually soak them in tank water until thawed, and break them up a bit for smaller cichlids.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I thawed them in the microwave a little and peeled them. They're kinda pecking at them but I dont really think they know what to do with them lol


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We boil em a bit, pop them from their skins and feed. Fish go crazy.

Usually do this the night before tank maintenance and clean up after the party the next day.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

How long can the peas stay in there?


----------



## bstatham (Nov 15, 2010)

fox is right, just blanch them in some boiling water and it will soften them up.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Do peas and cucumbers/zuchinni have to be blanched?


----------



## bstatham (Nov 15, 2010)

I personally have never feed my fish veggies like that. Just have never gotten around to it. I do need to try it sometime. A friend of mine had some German Blue Rams she used to feed zuchinni and cucumbers and she blanched them before putting them in the tank in order to soften them up. Not sure if it is required but I'm sure it would definitely help.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

bstatham said:


> I personally have never feed my fish veggies like that. Just have never gotten around to it. I do need to try it sometime. A friend of mine had some German Blue Rams she used to feed zuchinni and cucumbers and she blanched them before putting them in the tank in order to soften them up. Not sure if it is required but I'm sure it would definitely help.


I only ask because I dont have access to a stove = boiling water


----------



## bstatham (Nov 15, 2010)

Ahh, well, I would say your microwave method would probably be the best possible solution. Id put them in some water in the microwave and run it for a bit and soften them up that way, or I suppose you could soak them in tank water like mentioned above if "microwave blanching" doesn't work. Science experiment!


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

bstatham said:


> Ahh, well, I would say your microwave method would probably be the best possible solution. Id put them in some water in the microwave and run it for a bit and soften them up that way, or I suppose you could soak them in tank water like mentioned above if "microwave blanching" doesn't work. Science experiment!


It should be interesting lol. 3/4 peas are gone now. Although my jewel was hiding one for some reason.


----------



## bstatham (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha. Sneaky, Sneaky.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

bstatham said:


> Haha. Sneaky, Sneaky.


Very sneaky. Until my pleco found it and devoured it lol

Next week I was going to try and give them zuchinni (is it really better for mbunas than cucumber?) And is it safe to just spear it on a spoon and drop it in for a day?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> How long can the peas stay in there?


With our fish not long at all, sorta like a feeding frenzy. Thing is it makes a mess of the tank both before ... and then after.


----------



## bstatham (Nov 15, 2010)

Im not sure about the nutritional difference of zuchinni and cucumber so someone else might have to answer that. I do know you are good to go with zuchinni though. I have seen people use a fork to poke through the zuchinni and into the substrate to hold it on the bottom to make it easier for the fish to get to and eat. I don't neccesarily know how safe it is in regards to silverware possiblly contaminating the water?

Anyone else know?


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm worried about silverware rusting and the fish impaling themselves on a fork...

And do cucumbers and zuchinni have to be peeled first?


----------



## B&amp;K (Dec 11, 2008)

I really don't think that you need to worry about a fork rusting in your tank, especially in the amount of time you are likely to leave it in for the fish to eat a piece of zuchinni. That said, I'm not sure that using a fork is the best option. In the past I have used lead weights to keep the veggies from floating. I would provide a bigger piece than I intended to let them eat and attach the weight to one end. After a given period of time, I would take the weight and the remaining food out.

I am also a believer in softening veggies up prior to feeding. I'm not sure if it is really necessary, but it makes sense that it might help with digestion. It could also minimize the expansion potential the food has after the fish has ingested it = less chance of bloat.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Also, as an aside, you can boil water in a microwave, and then blanch your vegetables in that water.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> And do cucumbers and zuchinni have to be peeled first?


If you cut them in circles, they will eat out the inside and leave the peel.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

I just pop a 4" long piece of cucumper in my tank with a piece of slate through it (skewered) to weight it down. Within two days it's all gone. My catfish loves teh skin, the loaches fight like crazy for the inside. No nee dto prepare it at all, just slice and wash :thumb:


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

I didn't blanch them, but really cooked peas in the microwave, peeled them, and squished them a little bit. My cichlids ate them up!


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

How often can they be fed fresh veggies?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

YoungCrazyCatWoman said:


> How often can they be fed fresh veggies?


I usually feed veggies about 3 times a week. Sometimes less, sometimes more. Depends on how lazy I am feeling at that time. :zz:


----------

